# Admission to australian universities after O level



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
My son is on PR and currently studying outside Australia. He wants to go to Australian University after O level examinations. Pls advise the procedure...does he need to do any bridging course before formally beginning his graduation?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Generally speaking, A levels are required for admission to Australian universities. He will need to either do Year 12 here in Australia, A levels wherever he is now, or do a foundation year at an Australian university that offers such a program: Foundation Schools Australia - FoundationStudies.com.au


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks a lot !


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi I checked with the UNSW about the foundation course but it says that currently the University of Sydney and university of Technology sydney do not accept any PR students or citizens from the foundation course to their undergrad courses. Any idea why this is so?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Because the courses are for foreign students wanting to get up to scratch to study undergrad in Australia. Which as PR holder your son is not a foreign student, they will expect him to complete yr 11/12 or go to tafe.


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

but shel the UNSW clearly states the following:

If you are an Australian Citizen and Permanent Resident in 2013, you may be eligible to enter UNSW after successfully completing a UNSW Foundation Studies (UFS) program.

then why some universities don't accept it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Because universities are private enterprises and can set whatever admission or any other rules, policy or criteria they wish that meets their needs so long as it does not go against discrimination law.


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks !


----------

